# Contractor's License for sale?



## adrian (Dec 16, 2004)

Years ago, I saw an advertisement (I live in California) about a contractor's license for sale for $5000.00. This was a commercial, possibly on television, addressed to the general public. Is this possible? Has anyone ever heard of such a thing? How legit would it be?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Are you thinking about buying it? :cheesygri


----------



## adrian (Dec 16, 2004)

*I'm definitely interested......*



Cole_21 said:


> Are you thinking about buying it? :cheesygri


Do you think it is possible?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

To be honest I doubt it, Cali is really tough on contractors. I bet it is a scam. Why not just go take the exam and get licensed by the state?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

In IL, liscences are not transferrable from person to person. Theya re transferrable as the "qualifying party" from company to company.

That means if I am a liscenced roofer, I can go to any roofing company I want and they would be a liscenced roofing company, but once I leave their employment, they are no longer liscenced... but I still am liscenced.


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

IMHO, sounds like they're selling the "legal services" to get you set up with a license.

Tim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have never heard of anyone 'selling' a contractors license. It belongs to the individual that earned it, the same as a university degree. Come to think of it you CAN buy the latter, why not the former?
Not seeing the ad, I'm guessing that it was for a contractors mill, an accelerated course dedicated to getting you to pass the test. I also see them for Captains licenses and flight schools. 4-6 wks and you're a boat captain, pilot or contractor.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

You can buy a university degree?


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

You can buy a non-accredited university degree. It's worth crap to anyone that pays enough attention to research it. Some people just don't.

Tim


----------



## Memo1963 (Feb 20, 2017)

Is this license for hvac or another contractor


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Memo1963 said:


> Is this license for hvac or another contractor


for anyone....:thumbup:

and it comes with a bridge.....:whistling

gimminy cricket....check the dates....:laughing:


----------



## Memo1963 (Feb 20, 2017)

So this is a general contractor


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Memo1963 said:


> So this is a general contractor




I'll pm you my address. Once the money is in my account I'll give you my contractor number.


----------

